# Long time on toilet, continually passing small stools



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Any feedback anybody can give me would be much appreciated. I understand this is a very graphic and embarassing topic.It is just that I think my symptoms seem fairly unique.I spend a long time on the toilet. Up to 30 minutes, 3-times a 4-day. I think this is unique because IBS-D sufferers seem to have short busts of explosive symptoms. IBS-C seem to sit and not pass any stools.I however, sit, and pass stools continually... Say every 3 minutes. If I dont sit it out I will feel incomplete.The stools are, for the vast majority, small, soft and watery. They get harder to pass near the end.Any ideas? I am being treated for pelvic floor dysfunction, but the diagnosis isnt definite even according the doctors. It seems as if I have constant peristalsis. Food seems to move through me fairly quickly. Tests showed transit times of under 12 hours. Could it be malobsorption?I would be really interested to see if anybody else gets this.....


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Any one have any thoughts on this, or experience anything even remotely similar? Would be appreciated...


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

That sounds like me exactly. I can sit there for a long time and just pass small mushy pieces. It is awful because I never feel completely done. I get urgency cramps with it. I never had a transit test done but I think mine can be quite fast too at times, but not always. When it is like this, and I wipe, it is yellowish in color on the toilet paper which I've been told is a result of fast transit time.So, I think what helps is fibre. I tried metamucil which works for a few days but then I have quite an urgent gassy bowel movement and I didn't like that. So I am trying to pay more attention to getting the daily recommended amount of fibre from food. I have never been a big veggie / fruit eater and never really worried about how much fibre I was getting. So now I am choosing higher fibre foods and it has helped me over the past week.Last night I started taking a probiotic ALIGN which seems to according to studies help with these symptoms. So I'll see how that goes.I strongly believe it is a low fibre diet issue, stay away from too much fat which is a powerful GI stimulant, stay away from artificial sweeteners and too many additives and perservatives. Try sticking to whole natural foods, there is so much #### in our food these days. Only drink water, you don't need sodas and juices. I find pop and juice make things very speedy.Secondly, have you been tested for : lactose intolerance, celiac disease and H-pylori? have you also had your gallbladder checked.That is all I can say. I am still experimenting. I do have bad flare ups where I think the world is crashing down on my shoulders but I know it is because I went off track with what I eat.Eat according to the food guide and choose healthy foods and get your recommended daily intake of fibre. Also excercise helps too. Getting enough sleep and keeping stress to a manageable level.


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks TV Girl.Actually though, I have a really good diet and exercise 4/5 times a week. I eat tons of fruit/veg/salad and very little fat, wheat and gluten, even though I tested negative for Celiac disease.Interestingly though, I have been reading loads of info about SIBO. Many of the symptoms align with mine. The diet for SIBO, however, seems to focus on less fibrous foods. Grains/fructose/starchy veg are all ruled out. It looks difficult to get my 5 a day on it! I will give it a try though and let you know how it goes.It has been 2 days so far and the stomach pain has died right away, until this afternoon following a BM and I was crippled for about an hour!


----------



## pankaj (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi,

Its an old thread but just wanted to ask if you found any solution to the problem. I am suffering exactly from the same problem for last 4-5 years..
Plz reply if you see my comment..


----------

